

Larry Page Wants Earth To Have A Mad Scientist Island - gregpurtell
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/15/larry-page-wants-earth-to-have-a-mad-scientist-land/

======
venomsnake
I rejected those answers. Instead, I chose something different. I chose the
impossible. I chose...

Rapture.

A city where the artist would not fear the censor, where the scientist would
not be bound by petty morality, where the great would not be constrained by
the small.

―Andrew Ryan

So - you know - a lighthouse in north atlantic is a good place to start.

